

Using WordPress to generate flat files - baha_man
http://idlewords.com/2009/09/using_wordpress_to_generate_flat_files.htm

======
xinsight
Summary: use curl to download the dynamic site to static files.

It's a kludge. Everytime you add a post, you need to regenerate all pages?
That'll start to hurt once you have more than 10 posts.

